# sportman 500 exhaust



## Madmax (Feb 15, 2012)

im looking for an exhaust for my 2001 sportsman 500 HO. i need something that can haddel swamps but not cost an arm and leg lol any sugestions


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe find a used Swamp series from HMF? AAEN use to make decent popo mufflers too.


----------



## tourgide (Feb 6, 2012)

go to a harley dealer get you a pull off they sound real good


----------



## Madmax (Feb 15, 2012)

tourgide will the harley idea realy work?
and Polaris425 thanks


----------



## Madmax (Feb 15, 2012)

had an idea of moding my stock muffler to save a little money for right not just not sure if it would be worth it or quite how to go about it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

we have this

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=17

dif muffler but, you could still probably do something like that.


----------



## Madmax (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks Polaris425 i might try that if i can git my hands on a welder, is there anything i need to worry about if i do decide to do the mod


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont guess. 01 500, is that a carbed machine? if so you should be ok, maybe a tweak on the a/f mixture screw, but I wouldnt think you'd need to rejet b/c of it. Most brute owners dont.


----------



## Madmax (Feb 15, 2012)

yeah it is car-berated. once i git back state side im going to try it and ill post some pics for anyone that wants to see it done on that type of exhaust. also found yalls how to for the snorkel git probably going to try that as well


----------

